# Thanks for coming



## MarX

Hello!

How do you say "Thanks for coming to my party." in Romanian?
Let's say the party was a couple of days ago.

*Multsumesc pentru cä ai venit pe serbarea mea. *_?_

Thank you!


MarK

PS: Sorry, but I don't know how to type the Romanian special characters with my laptop.


----------



## Trisia

Mulţumesc că ai venit la petrecerea mea = Thanks for coming to my party.

Party is usually "petrecere." If this was a birthday party, you can use "petrecerea de ziua mea."

Serbare also means party, but in my side of the country I'd say it's used mainly for things like anniversaries or school parties (at the end of the school year, or when the kids finished learning the alphabet and now they're showing off to their parents )

Do you need to mention that it was two days ago?


----------



## areki

Multumesc că ai venit la petrecerea mea!


----------



## MarX

Multsumesc, guys!

I don't really need to say that it was two days ago. But i'm just curious. So you can say:

*Multsumesc cä ai venit la petrecerea de ziua mea face douä zii.* _?_


----------



## jazyk

The English sentence could also have a plural meaning, then you'd have:

Mulţumesc că *aţi* venit la petrecerea mea.


----------



## Trisia

Good point Jazyk!  I overlooked that... 

Mulţumesc că ai/aţi venit la petrecerea mea, de acum două zile (thanks for coming to my party two days ago)


----------



## MarX

Multsumesc foarte mult!


----------

